# Gotcha plug rod



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone built a rod for throwing gotchas off a pier? If so, can you recommend a blank?

My favorite rod for this purpose is a 7 ft st croix surf rod with 1/2 -2oz rating. However, I don't always get the action I want on the plug.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Also, if you've done any unique layouts that would be great - Ive got to imagine that holding the rod upside down would benefit from some tweaks in the general layout.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the Batson XP843/XP844. I just make the handle short to clear the rail.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've got a 7'6" I think it's a Lamiglas, prolly rated to 3/4oz built super light, short handle cork grip with slide rings for a reel seat... single foot guides and a 2" foam tip on the butt... super light weight balance thrown forward for underhand casting off the pier... can work it all day without wearing your arm out...

wish I could be more exact on the blank but my builder got a stock of blanks in that were unmarked and he had no idea what it was when I picked it out... Barry if you read this feel free to comment on this one... it was an ironic situation here, Dreamweaver {Barry} built the rod, I carried it to NC... he came down to visit, and caught the first fish on it which turned out to be his first Spaniard also...


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Dale you are correct,,, I have no idea what it was, probably a allstar.. but kingfisher gave you a good recommendation on the Batson blanks. they are great and are tough.
Barry


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Also one other Batson blank that is good is a ISWB904 7'6" 1/2-2OZ


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I figured a short grip would be the way to go. What do you mean by slide rings for the reel seat? I was thinking about the fuju ergonomic reel seats - Fuji DNPSM.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

he took a cork blank and turned it so there was an up turn on each end of the handle, split it in 2 and slid 2 3/4" wide rings on and then glued it back together when he installed it... you slide the rings over the reel seat to hold it on... I wrapped it with black plastic tape to hold the rings in place... this is a system they used many years ago before the reelseats as we know them today came into existance...


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

It is called a Tennessee handle. It allows you to change reel postion up or down,


----------



## mrBIN (Jan 25, 2012)

*hi hi*

hi there, very interesting things


----------

